# VIA driver not working in Xorg (resolved)

## jordant

Not sure if this is the right forum... It's hardware related..

lspci shows the following for my display controller:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
```

If I use the via driver for xorg it returns "no screens found". "vesa" works, but I can't get it above 60Hz refresh rate and it's starting to strain the eyes...

Appropriate modules are built into the kernel.

In windows, the driver is registered as: "VIA/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP"

Any suggestions?Last edited by jordant on Sat Dec 10, 2005 8:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alienjon

This is just a guess, but I think your kernel might be missing something, otherwise I would imagine that lspci would give you some more info.

----------

## jordant

Missing what though?

Under Device Drivers->Character Devices I have:

[*] /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

[*]   SiS chipset support

[*]   VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager

[*]   SiS video cards

[*]   Via unichrome video cards

If I build VIA chipset support (AGP) as a module, and try to load it I get the following:

```
kobject_register failed for agpgart-via (-17)

 [<c023a1a9>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

 [<c02a5558>] bus_add_driver+0x58/0xe0

 [<c02a60c0>] driver_register+0x40/0x50

 [<c02a6060>] klist_devices_get+0x0/0x10

 [<c02a6070>] klist_devices_put+0x0/0x10

 [<c02449b0>] pci_register_driver+0x70/0x90

 [<dca2901e>] agp_via_init+0x1e/0x20 [via_agp]

 [<c0131368>] sys_init_module+0x158/0x200

 [<c0102dd5>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

I was thinking that perhaps my specific device ID is not defined in the VIA driver - I had a similar problem with my Via IDE controller when I first installed Gentoo last week. I had to apply a patch to the via ide driver to get things working.

----------

## alienjon

Hmm, sounds like if that is the case there is probably a patch out there. Maybe bugzilla would help here?

----------

## dsd

the error you posted above is because you tried to load the via agp module on a kernel where via agp support was already built in (this is a recipe for disaster..!)

its rare that you find hardware which doesnt already have an ID added, and you have maybe found a second case as well.

here's a patch for you to try, which might add support for your video card: http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/via-drm-3344.patch

however your lspci post (on another thread) does not include the PCI-AGP bridge, which probably needs to be added too.

as well as trying this patch, can you do:

```
wget http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/pci.ids

lspci -i ./pci.ids
```

and post the output here?

----------

## jordant

hmm, the above error was when i removed via agp support from the kernel, built it as a module, rebuilt kernel & modules and rebooted and tried to load it...

I'll try the patch now, here is the lspci output using the command you mentioned:

```
lspci -i ./pci.ids

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 07)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 90)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 90)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3287

00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 7c)

00:13.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCI to PCIE Bridge

00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCI to PCI Bridge

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)

02:00.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCIE Root Port

02:00.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 PCIE Root Port

02:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller

05:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

----------

## jordant

Hmm... no luck with the patch... lspci still shows:

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
```

and xorg doesn't work using the via driver - same error.

----------

## alienjon

just out of complete curiosity, what is the via driver called in portage?

----------

## dsd

 *jordant wrote:*   

> hmm, the above error was when i removed via agp support from the kernel, built it as a module, rebuilt kernel & modules and rebooted and tried to load it...

 

then you made a mistake when copying the new kernel over to /boot

you can use "uname -v" to get the date/time that the currently running kernel was compiled, and you can compare that to the output of "ls -l /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage"

the patch will not alter what lspci says because lspci uses its own database (pci.ids)

i suspect it is working but xorg might need some changes

you could post the 'dmesg' output to clarify this

"lspci -vn" would also be interesting

----------

## jordant

Ack, miscopied the kernel... Something new in dmesg now:

```
~ $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (root@eleanor) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 PREEMPT Wed Nov 30 10:01:54 PST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e9ca0 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bfb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfb0000 - 000000001bfbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfbe000 - 000000001bfe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfe0000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

447MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114608

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110512 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3000.967 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 449928k/458432k available (2774k kernel code, 7948k reserved, 799k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6011.65 BogoMIPS (lpj=12023316)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3287] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9c00000-fbcfffff

  PREFETCH window: f1b00000-f9afffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fbd00000-fbdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.1

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fbe00000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.1 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133350935.172:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[287c:1106] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[287d:1106] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

[b][drm] Initialized via 2.6.3 20050523 on minor 0:[/b]

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 7

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8251 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 89

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: IRQ probe failed (0xaff8)

hdc: IRQ probe failed (0xaff8)

hdc: no response (status = 0x0a), resetting drive

hdc: IRQ probe failed (0xaff8)

hdc: no response (status = 0x0a)

hdd: GCR-8525B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, io mem 0xfbfffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000e880

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000e800

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 3, io base 0x0000e480

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (3581 buckets, 28648 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:40:f4:d0:ae:d9, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

```
# lspci -vn

00:00.0 0600: 1106:0314

        Subsystem: 1106:0314

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at fc000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.5

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:00.1 0600: 1106:1314

        Subsystem: 1106:1314

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.2 0600: 1106:2314

        Subsystem: 1106:2314

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.3 0600: 1106:3208

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.4 0600: 1106:4314

        Subsystem: 1106:4314

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:00.7 0600: 1106:7314

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:01.0 0604: 1106:b198

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f9c00000-fbcfffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f1b00000-f9afffff

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

00:0f.0 0101: 1106:0571 (rev 07) (prog-if 8a)

        Subsystem: 1106:0571

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32

        I/O ports at fc00 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:10.0 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 90)

        Subsystem: 1106:3038

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at ec00 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.1 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 90)

        Subsystem: 1106:3038

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        I/O ports at e880 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.2 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 90)

        Subsystem: 1106:3038

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at e800 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.3 0c03: 1106:3038 (rev 90)

        Subsystem: 1106:3038

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at e480 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

00:10.4 0c03: 1106:3104 (rev 90) (prog-if 20)

        Subsystem: 1106:3104

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10

        Memory at fbfffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [88] Debug port

00:11.0 0601: 1106:3287

        Subsystem: 1106:3287

        Flags: medium devsel

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

00:11.7 0600: 1106:287e

        Subsystem: 1106:287e

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 128

        Capabilities: [58] HyperTransport: Interrupt Discovery and Configuration

00:12.0 0200: 1106:3065 (rev 7c)

        Subsystem: 1043:80ed

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

        Memory at fbfff800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

00:13.0 0604: 1106:287b

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: fbd00000-fbdfffff

00:13.1 0604: 1106:287a (prog-if 01)

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

        Memory behind bridge: fbe00000-fbefffff

01:00.0 0300: 1106:3344 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: 3344:1122

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11

        Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Memory at fa000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Expansion ROM at fbcf0000 [disabled] [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] AGP version 3.0

02:00.0 0604: 1106:287c

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

02:00.1 0604: 1106:287d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=02, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot-) IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [70] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

02:01.0 0403: 1106:3288

        Subsystem: 1043:818f

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at fbdfc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 0

05:08.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: a0a0:0027

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5

        I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

        Memory at fbeffc00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

```

Although, xorg still doesn't work. Perhaps my config is wrong, so I'll post it. I'm using the same as below however replacing vesa with via.

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung"

    VendorName  "@@@"

    ModelName   "0"

    Option      "dpms"

    HorizSync   30-70

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Video"

    Driver      "vesa"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Video"

    Monitor     "Samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

----------

## dsd

support for your AGP controller has been added in 2.6.15_rc3, you should upgrade and apply my two earlier patches and see what difference that makes.

----------

## jordant

thanks for the help dsd... 

now it looks like the agp controller is beinng recognized.. however, i still can't use the via module in xorg and i'm stuck using vesa @ 60Hz.

Is this a config problem now?

```
Linux version 2.6.15-rc3 (root@eleanor) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 PREEMPT Wed Nov 30 13:04:13 PST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e9ca0 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bfb0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfb0000 - 000000001bfbe000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfbe000 - 000000001bfe0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bfe0000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff780000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

447MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114608

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:2

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:2

  Normal zone: 110512 pages, LIFO batch:64

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:2

DMI 2.3 present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:e2c00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda6

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 3000.978 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 450024k/458432k available (2636k kernel code, 7828k reserved, 825k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6011.67 BogoMIPS (lpj=12023341)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000649d 00000000 00000000

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000080 0000649d 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 03

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:13.1

PCI: Using IRQ router default [1106/3287] at 0000:00:11.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f9c00000-fbcfffff

  PREFETCH window: f1b00000-f9afffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:02:00.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: fbd00000-fbdfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:13.1

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: fbe00000-fbefffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:13.1 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1133356058.716:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[287c:1106] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.1 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[287d:1106] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 10, io mem 0xfbfffc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 11, io base 0x0000ec00

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0x0000e880

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000e800

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 3, io base 0x0000e480

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

fb0: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA P4M800CE chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 32M @ 0xfc000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

[drm] Initialized via 2.6.3 20050523 on minor 0:

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.0, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 7

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8251 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.0

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3160023A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: GCR-8525B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (3581 buckets, 28648 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

logips2pp: Detected unknown logitech mouse model 89

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding 987956k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:987956k

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:40:f4:d0:ae:d9, IRQ 5

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
```

----------

## jordant

hmm perhaps i need to patch my xorg using the following guide?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Unichrome

----------

## conf

 *jordant wrote:*   

> hmm perhaps i need to patch my xorg using the following guide?
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Unichrome

 

Hello all!

I've got absolutely the same problem - via doesn't load in xorg, vesa doesn't want any except 60Hz.

I've got Via/S3G Unichrome Pro IGP, PM800 chipset.

I tried that link in wiki, but it doesn't work, at my computer at least. I found there such string:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Support for K8M800 and PM800/CN400 is still limited.
> 
> 

 

So as you can see there is no support for my chipset.

Here's my lspci if any:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

0000:00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

0000:00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

0000:00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge

0000:00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

0000:00:00.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M800CE Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

0000:00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

0000:00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

0000:00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)

```

Any ideas?

P.S. Sorry for my english, that's not my first language.

----------

## jordant

Bump... Still looking for any ideas on getting xorg to work properly with this card  :Wink: 

----------

## dsd

jordant: your graphics card is not supported by X or any of its driver packages in portage. you need to use the http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/ driver, but note that it says support for VT3344 is limited.

----------

## pgilbert

Has anyone tried the http://unichrome.sourceforge.net/  driver, or otherwise solved this problem?  I am also stuck at 60 Hz, using Via S3 Unichrome Pro VGA on a K8M800 Northbridge (VT3108).  Should I anticipate that ther might be an ebiuld for this any time soon?

----------

## jordant

The unichrome drivers did not support the card. Spent some time with the devs trying to get the card working but there was minimal support.

I did however get it to work perfectly with the openchrome drivers, so that's positive. I'm now using it at a good refresh rate! Take a look at http://www.openchrome.org/.

----------

## pgilbert

Thanks jordant. I don't suppose there is an ebuild for this?

----------

## jordant

Nope, you have to build your xorg tree, and then build the drivers against that tree... The tutorial at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Unichrome should be similar for you, but only parts.

Good luck..

----------

## conf

 *jordant wrote:*   

> The unichrome drivers did not support the card. Spent some time with the devs trying to get the card working but there was minimal support.
> 
> I did however get it to work perfectly with the openchrome drivers, so that's positive. I'm now using it at a good refresh rate! Take a look at http://www.openchrome.org/.

 

Thanks a lot, jordant, your link to an openchrome project saved my eyes  :Very Happy:  I made it work too, on my PM800 chipset!!! Xorg came up on 85Hz just from the default config. Thanks again.

----------

## Stever

Another thanks for the openhrome link.  I just installed the latest subersion from openchrome on top of a standard xorg-7.0 emerge, and now my K8M800 is putting out 1920x1080 to my 37" Westinghouse LCD  :Smile: 

And I thought I was happy with the vesa driver...

----------

## ulises.dumount

conf can you shows how you configure your xorg for this chipset and video card?? I can't did it works!!!

Please a step by step guide is needed!!!

----------

